
18 Year-Old Girl Invents 20-Second Cell Phone Charger - varunkho
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzBq-j_LCo4
======
ColinWright
This has significant discussion:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5730887> (nbcnews.com)

Here are some other submissions:

\+ <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5737582> (dailytech.com)

\+ <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5737910> (dailymail.co.uk)

\+ <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5738327> (dailymail.co.uk)

\+ <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5738595> (techspot.com)

\+ <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5741949> (cnn.com)

\+ <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5742227> (twocircles.net)

\+ <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5743341> (sfgate.com)

\+ <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5756554> (mashable.com)

\+ <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5764556> (digitalversus.com)

\+ <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5785136> (indianexpress.com)

Some of those have links to other documents that may or may not explain more
about it - I'm not qualified to judge.

~~~
drharris
Thank you... Not very interested in watching a youtube video about it, just
want to read.

------
ja27
It's a great lesson is how to sell a story to the media.

